# Test Indicator Stand - Made during lockdown.



## Duke (Apr 12, 2020)

A few weeks ago I got a small surface plate and a set of gauge blocks. I needed a better test indicator stand.

Today I completed this:






Made during the C19 lockdown in South Africa.

Bright mild steel, Aluminium, Brass, Delrin, Kydex and HSS for the shaft. Basically whatever I had lying around.

Machining done on my Mini Mill and Lathe, steel surfaces and bevels ground freehand on a cheap bench grinder.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm not even sure what all the different parts/attachments do on that, but sure looks nice!


----------



## Duke (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Guns, I started typing the stuff, but I think this will explain my idea better


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow, that's pretty slick! So much nicer than the cheap/mass produced stuff, something you could hand down (if there is another machinist in the works!)


----------



## middle.road (Apr 12, 2020)

Sweet piece of craftsmanship.
The only thing I see missing on it is a "Maker's Mark".
Let future generations know from whence it came. . .


----------



## gheumann (Apr 12, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Boswell (Apr 13, 2020)

considering that the vertical alignment is adjustable, how do you calibrate the Nod?


----------



## Duke (Apr 14, 2020)

Boswell said:


> considering that the vertical alignment is adjustable, how do you calibrate the Nod?



I have one or two options - 

When assembling the kydex hinge I use a rod just behind the hinge to make sure that the two parts of the base are parallel to each other at the hinge.

The same rod can be used at the back as a spacer. When this is done the two parts of the base should be parallel to each other (all over) which should theoretically make the rod 100% vertical.

With a test indicator this is not really an issue, but with a *dial indicator* the rod has to be perfectly perpendicular to the surface.

It won't be 100% accurate but I will be able to use trigonometry and my gauge blocks to check the accuracy level.


----------



## extropic (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice work there Duke.

I'm not sure how the brass piece is holding the DTI (setscrew in the back?) or how the brass piece is attached to the round (truncated) part.
Please show those details. Thanks


----------

